# Do Pte's only suggest? Do i age out or go to RMC when I graduate?



## cursedhighlander (28 Feb 2005)

Hey everyone there has been something thats been really really bugging me. Technically privates should be able to tell cadets what to do. (The rank cadet not cadets in general) But all the cadets have been saying you can only suggest and I really don't know which one is right can you help me? Another thing. My friend is planning on going to RMC when he graduates and I will be 17 by the time I graduate. I really want to be RSM and age out but I also want to go with my friend to RMC and be in the same year as him. Do I stay and age out or go to RMC? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cursedhighlander (28 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the good luck Glendhill.


----------



## Docherty (28 Feb 2005)

If you want to go to RMC do what I didn't and put effort into the younger grades.  I assume you are in grade 9 or 10 so start studying very hard because all your sciences and math build upon eachother so if you know your stuff now it will be a lot easier in your senior years.  Good luck with your grades!


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Feb 2005)

1. Privates have just as much power over a cadet as a cpl does. if a private were to tell a cadet to do something than that cadet should do it with out talking back or questioning there authority unless there is a good reason to (i.e safety hazard)

2. i was am faced with the same sort if problem should i go to white horse for my last summer as a cadet  or should i join the reserves and do my BMQ this summer. i have thought about it allot and i think that what i have come up with is that you should stay in the cadets till you age out because it is an amazing learning experience. plus if you go to the RMC you will never get to be a RSM wheather it be in the army or the cadets.

i hope that i have helped you  cheers


----------



## 407QOCH (28 Feb 2005)

I heard that you gain athority when you are a corporal. The reason why is some belive the first year is a training year, getting used to everything. then the second year when you become a private (or a highlander in my case) you have expireance and then you start learning leadership.


I may be wrong though.


Andy


----------



## Buschgirl427 (3 Dec 2005)

i want to go to RMC too. When were you to graduate?


----------



## pi-r-squared (3 Dec 2005)

If being a cadet RSM is a hinderance to being a Canadian Forces Officer, than I don't know what to say.  Deciding between cadets and the CF should be held by a clear vision.


----------



## Dane (4 Dec 2005)

All Cadets suggest. So yes, a C/Pte and suggest to a Cdt and expect a moderate level of respect. That said lots of Cadet units give out the first two chevrons like Candy and the appoinments loose all legitimacy.


----------



## armygurl_557 (4 Dec 2005)

Actually in my Corp things work a little differently.
A Cpl. and Blow Can Only Suggest Things to Cadets and Ptes.  
This also goes for the MCpls without positions.
If You Have a Postion and You Are a Mcpl, Then You Can Only Give Orders to Cadets directly in your charge, like section or possibly platoon.
Sgts and Above can give orders to all cadets below them.

They Instituted this because some of the younger cadets went power crazy and ptes were pulling rank of other pte.s, talking about how they were the senior pte. 

It works well in my opinion.


----------



## Burrows (5 Dec 2005)

No one should be bossing anyone around for the hell of it.  I've stopped a few Ptes and Cpls from kicking cadets out of the seat because they want to sit.  This stemmed from a flaw in the leadership when they were cadets.

A large problem with being a lower rank and being given a tasking that involves the whole unit may cause some displeasure of people equivalent to you in rank.

I face this problem very often.


----------



## fraken14 (29 Jan 2006)

in our corp pte's only have to power of suggestion and cpl's can order people what to do. But most of our cadets are good guys so if we tell them something reasonable they generally listen 8)

ubique


----------



## yoman (29 Jan 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> No one should be bossing anyone around for the hell of it.  I've stopped a few Ptes and Cpls from kicking cadets out of the seat because they want to sit.  This stemmed from a flaw in the leadership when they were cadets.
> 
> A large problem with being a lower rank and being given a tasking that involves the whole unit may cause some displeasure of people equivalent to you in rank.
> 
> I face this problem very often.



Well kicking people out of seats happens quit often at my unit. Usually just a bunch of cadets the same age but different ranks just having fun.

My favorite thing is when a FSGT tells a Sgt to do something, then the Sgt tells a Cpl to do it, then the Cpl tells the LAC to do it, then the LAC tells the CDT to do it. When all they wanted to do is close the curtain right beside them.  

In my unit CDT and LAC's (PTE's) are free to suggest as much as they want until they get annoying


----------



## Kmart258 (25 Aug 2006)

cursedhighlander said:
			
		

> Hey everyone there has been something that's been really really bugging me. Technically privates should be able to tell cadets what to do. (The rank cadet not cadets in general) But all the cadets have been saying you can only suggest and I really don't know which one is right can you help me? Another thing. My friend is planning on going to RMC when he graduates and I will be 17 by the time I graduate. I really want to be RSM and age out but I also want to go with my friend to RMC and be in the same year as him. Do I stay and age out or go to RMC? Any help would be appreciated.


First off, I'd like you inquire whether you are a cadet or primary reservist?

When it comes to cadets on cadets, then people of equal rank can *"only"* suggest unless there appointed to a position that gives them responsibility and authority. In the Canadian Forces, it's whom ever has seniority/ more time in that rank. If it's Pres on cadets, then that Pres have better be working with that Corps/ under the direction of CIC. If that Pres does not, then he has* NO authority!*


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Aug 2006)

Uhm Kmart258,

I like to know whether you saw the red lettering stated that the last time someone posted here was over a hundred days ago.  As for cursedhighlander, he is long gone, hence why his name is in white..

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

dileas

tess


----------

